# Minimall install cd - only mobile wifi works

## gilley

Hello everyone,

I am trying to install gentoo using minimal install cd (amd64) and I am stuck on wifi problems. 

I cant connect to my home wifi that uses wpa password ( followed the instructions correctly) but I am able to connect to android phone when I turn on hotspot. Connection works then and I am able to ping.

I think wireless card works from box because I can see home wifi and because i can connect to mobile wifi and use it.

I have also tried to set it up usinf sakakis efi tutorial in which he explains how to setup wifi and I am able to make all steps ,but in the end when I do ifconfig i do now have parameter ip adress,and I have one when I am connected to mobile.

Any ideas? 

Thank you

----------

## Buffoon

Welcome to the forums!

You just found out why preferred media to install Gentoo is SystemRescueCD.

----------

## Hu

Is the minimal install CD able to detect and activate your wired network card?  If so, you can install from there, then switch to wireless when you have your system configured as you like it.

----------

